# Was tun bei Halbbissen?



## Busta Basti (5. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
heute wurde mein Geduldsfaden ganz schön auf die Probe gestellt! Ich habe zum ersten mal einen kleinen Teich befischt in dem sich einige Weißfische mittlerer Größe befinden sollen. Hatte einen Biss nach Lehrbuch auf Tauwurm, konnte diesen aber nicht verwerten. Danach habe ich auf Mais umgestellt und die "Bisse" mehrten sich. Das waren aber nur so Bisse wo der Fisch den Schwimmer halb unter Wasser zieht und damit stehen bleibt um dann gemächlich durch den ganzen Teich weiterzuziehen. Bis zu ner halben Stunde hat das gedauert und kam 4 oder 5 mal vor. 

Was mache ich in der Situation?


----------



## loftje (5. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*

Evtl den Haken und Köder verkleinern um es dem Fisch leichter zumachen den Köder zu nehmen oder vergrößern um dem Kleinfisch aus dem Weg zu gehen da oft genau diese "Bisse" wie du geschildert hast die Kleinfische sind die den Köder aufgrund ihrer Größe nicht schaffen


----------



## Busta Basti (5. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*



loftje schrieb:


> Evtl den Haken und Köder verkleinern um es dem Fisch leichter zumachen den Köder zu nehmen oder vergrößern um dem Kleinfisch aus dem Weg zu gehen da oft genau diese "Bisse" wie du geschildert hast die Kleinfische sind die den Köder aufgrund ihrer Größe nicht schaffen



Köder war 2 Maiskörner... das Problem ist ich hab den Haken größer gewählt, nachdem bei meinem richtigen Biss nicht richtig gehakt wurde. Irgendwie haken bei mir die kleinen Haken nie und nimmer irgendwas


----------



## kati48268 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*

Anhauen? |kopfkrat

Evtl. ist der Teich nicht tiefer, wie soll der Fisch Pose dann komplett unterziehen? Und sie muss ja nicht untergehen, solange du eine Bewegung siehst, ist was dran.

Oder hab ich deine Frage falsch verstanden?


----------



## fam0815 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*

oder habt ihr da krebse drin, die bisse sind fast typisch dafür.
du bietest kurz über grund mit pose an, krebs springt an den köder,
durch das mehrgewicht sinkt der krebs samt pose runter.
merkmal ist das die pose nicht seitlich weggeht.
an grund fast genauso,bei mir hat mal einer auf made/mais "gebissen" und erst am ufer losgelassen.


----------



## Busta Basti (6. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Anhauen? |kopfkrat
> 
> Evtl. ist der Teich nicht tiefer, wie soll der Fisch Pose dann komplett unterziehen? Und sie muss ja nicht untergehen, solange du eine Bewegung siehst, ist was dran.
> 
> Oder hab ich deine Frage falsch verstanden?


 

hab ich auch gedacht, aber beim anhauen war nie was dran. würdest du generell immer anhauen sobald die pose sich bewegt?!



> oder habt ihr da krebse drin, die bisse sind fast typisch dafür.
> du bietest kurz über grund mit pose an, krebs springt an den köder,
> durch das mehrgewicht sinkt der krebs samt pose runter.
> merkmal ist das die pose nicht seitlich weggeht.
> an grund fast genauso,bei mir hat mal einer auf made/mais "gebissen" und erst am ufer losgelassen.


 
coole Theorie, aber da sind echt keine Krebse drin...


----------



## Busta Basti (6. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*

nochmal @ kathi: ich dachte ich hau immer erst an sobald der fisch mit der pose in irgendeine richtung abzieht...


----------



## Hanns Peter (6. August 2012)

Busta Basti schrieb:
			
		

> coole Theorie, aber da sind echt keine Krebse drin...



Da wäre ich mir auf Grund Deiner Schilderungen nicht wirklich sicher. 

Das sind absolut typische Krebsbisse. Die beißen auf alles: Würmer aller Art, Maden, Mais (auch Hartmais) usw.

Der Rekord in unserem Tümpel liegt bei 17 mit der Angel gefangenen Krebsen.

Übrigens, die Krebse kommen ca. 50 cm hoch.


----------



## Busta Basti (6. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir auf Grund Deiner Schilderungen nicht wirklich sicher.
> 
> Das sind absolut typische Krebsbisse. Die beißen auf alles: Würmer aller Art, Maden, Mais (auch Hartmais) usw.
> 
> ...


 
mhm... bringst mich zum grübeln, dem werde ich auf den grund gehen. was sagst du denn, sobald die pose wackelt anhauen?


----------



## Hanns Peter (6. August 2012)

Busta Basti schrieb:
			
		

> mhm... bringst mich zum grübeln, dem werde ich auf den grund gehen. was sagst du denn, sobald die pose wackelt anhauen?



Gefühlssache... Einfach testen, beim ersten zuppeln, beim ersten abtauchen oder wenn die Pose wandert.


----------



## daci7 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*



Busta Basti schrieb:


> mhm... bringst mich zum grübeln, dem werde ich auf den grund gehen. was sagst du denn, sobald die pose wackelt anhauen?



Kommt auf Köder und Montage an - bei kleinen Haken und Köder setz ich sofort den "Anhieb" der eher einen gefühlvollen Heben der Rute gleichkommt.
Bei dickeren Haken und größerem Köder sollte der Biss schon deutlicher ausfallen, wenn ich sicher bin, dass der Fisch den Haken im Maul hat schlag ich an, also wenn die Pose abtaucht oder zur Seite zieht.
Bei Zupplern, also typischen Schleienbissen oder den typischen Bissen von kleinen Fischen auf große Köder schlag ich erst an wenn ich sicher sein kann, dass der Köder komplett inhaliert wurde, also warte diese Zuppler ab bis eindeutig weggezogen wird.

PS: das richtet sich aber auch nach den Erfahrungen - an manchen Tagen muss man direkt bei jedem leichten Zupfen anhauen, an manchen muss man erstmal was ziehen lassen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (6. August 2012)

daci7 schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt auf Köder und Montage an - bei kleinen Haken und Köder setz ich sofort den "Anhieb" der eher einen gefühlvollen Heben der Rute gleichkommt.
> Bei dickeren Haken und größerem Köder sollte der Biss schon deutlicher ausfallen, wenn ich sicher bin, dass der Fisch den Haken im Maul hat schlag ich an, also wenn die Pose abtaucht oder zur Seite zieht.
> Bei Zupplern, also typischen Schleienbissen oder den typischen Bissen von kleinen Fischen auf große Köder schlag ich erst an wenn ich sicher sein kann, dass der Köder komplett inhaliert wurde, also warte diese Zuppler ab bis eindeutig weggezogen wird.
> 
> PS: das richtet sich aber auch nach den Erfahrungen - an manchen Tagen muss man direkt bei jedem leichten Zupfen anhauen, an manchen muss man erstmal was ziehen lassen.



er meinte Krebsbisse


----------



## Busta Basti (6. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Kommt auf Köder und Montage an - bei kleinen Haken und Köder setz ich sofort den "Anhieb" der eher einen gefühlvollen Heben der Rute gleichkommt.
> Bei dickeren Haken und größerem Köder sollte der Biss schon deutlicher ausfallen, wenn ich sicher bin, dass der Fisch den Haken im Maul hat schlag ich an, also wenn die Pose abtaucht oder zur Seite zieht.
> Bei Zupplern, also typischen Schleienbissen oder den typischen Bissen von kleinen Fischen auf große Köder schlag ich erst an wenn ich sicher sein kann, dass der Köder komplett inhaliert wurde, also warte diese Zuppler ab bis eindeutig weggezogen wird.
> 
> PS: das richtet sich aber auch nach den Erfahrungen - an manchen Tagen muss man direkt bei jedem leichten Zupfen anhauen, an manchen muss man erstmal was ziehen lassen.


 
Ok sehr geile Beschreibung schonmal danke dafür! Wie Hanns Peter sagt ausprobieren... bei mir wars halt bislang immer so, wenn die Pose irgendwohin gezogen wurde also langsam hat der Anschlag nie gehakt, sondern erst wenn die Pose richtig weggegangen ist nach unten oder zur Seite. Bei mir gibt es teilweise soviele Fehlbisse, dass ich wirklich auf große Haken umstelle um sicherzugehen auch zu haken. Deshalb frage ich mich ob ich da generell beim Timing was falsch mache...


----------



## Hanns Peter (6. August 2012)

Busta Basti schrieb:
			
		

> Ok sehr geile Beschreibung schonmal danke dafür! Wie Hanns Peter sagt ausprobieren... bei mir wars halt bislang immer so, wenn die Pose irgendwohin gezogen wurde also langsam hat der Anschlag nie gehakt, sondern erst wenn die Pose richtig weggegangen ist nach unten oder zur Seite. Bei mir gibt es teilweise soviele Fehlbisse, dass ich wirklich auf große Haken umstelle um sicherzugehen auch zu haken. Deshalb frage ich mich ob ich da generell beim Timing was falsch mache...



Auch mit kleinen Haken kannst Du Deine Bisse verwerten. Hakenspitze freihalten, ggf. auch eine andere Hakenform verwenden.


----------



## Busta Basti (6. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> er meinte Krebsbisse


 
ne auch gerne generell falls es keine krebsbisse sind


----------



## Busta Basti (6. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*



Hanns Peter schrieb:


> Auch mit kleinen Haken kannst Du Deine Bisse verwerten. Hakenspitze freihalten, ggf. auch eine andere Hakenform verwenden.


 
die Hakenspitze ist bei mir immer frei. mhm vlt muss ich eher breitere haken wählen... mit hakentypen bei dem die spitze eng am schaft liegen hab ich nie erfolg...


----------



## kati48268 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*



Busta Basti schrieb:


> nochmal @ kathi: ich dachte ich hau immer erst an sobald der fisch mit der pose in irgendeine richtung abzieht...


Aber das hattest du doch beschrieben: 


Busta Basti schrieb:


> ...nur so Bisse wo der Fisch den Schwimmer halb unter Wasser zieht und damit stehen bleibt um dann gemächlich durch den ganzen Teich weiterzuziehen...


 
Selbst wenn man alle potentiellen Fehlerquellen (Hakenschärfe, Haken- & Ködergröße, Sensibilität der Montage,...) versucht auszuschalten, gibt es bei Bissen keine Garantie auf Verwertbarkeit und es bleiben Rätsel, warum nix am Band geblieben ist; das ist Angeln.


----------



## Busta Basti (7. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*

So ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe!
Also: 
Gewässer: Löschteich, Durchmesser 10m, Tiefe 4m, Rund
Fischbestand: 2 Hechte eingesetzt, kleine Fische an der Wasseroberfläche, laut Besitzer Karpfen und Weißfische mittlerer Größe

Ich habe mit der Durchlaufpose, 22er Schnur folgende Dinge probiert: 

Maden: sowohl einzeln als auch als Bund angeboten kein Interesse
Tauwurm: sowohl kleine als auch große kein Interesse
Mais: einzelnes Korn auf kleinem Haken einzelnes Korn auf großem Haken, mehrere Körner auf großem Haken: einen vernünftigen Biss hatte ich der nicht gehakt hat. Ansonsten egal wo ich das Ding hinwerfe, die Pose fängt an sich zu bewegen und wandert durch den ganzen Teich. Mal wird die Pose ein bisschen runtergezogen und so gehalten, zwischendurch kommt mal ein Zupfer, aber generell wandert die Pose. Ich hab alles versucht, zwischendurch angehauen (heute bestimmt 30 mal) nichts war! Halbe STunde den Kram angeschaut und nichts gemacht, es ist nichts passiert. Wenn ich anschlage nix ist und ich das Ding wieder ein Stück weiter sinken lassen geht es nach 3-5 sekunden sofort weiter

Tiefe: Ich habe von 50cm bis 3,00m alles befischt.

#c was zur Hölle soll ich tun?


----------



## angler1996 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*

ist dort Fischbrut drinn? also ganze Schwärme davon?
die lieben Kleinen knuspern im Schwarm am Köder rum und "schleppen" ihn durchs Gewässer.
Um die zu fangen, mußt Du allerdings Haken aus dem Fliegenfischerbereich nehmen


----------



## angler1996 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*

schmeiß mal etwas Weißbrot auf die Oberfläche, dann siehst du das Ergebnis


----------



## Busta Basti (7. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ist dort Fischbrut drinn? also ganze Schwärme davon?
> die lieben Kleinen knuspern im Schwarm am Köder rum und "schleppen" ihn durchs Gewässer.
> Um die zu fangen, mußt Du allerdings Haken aus dem Fliegenfischerbereich nehmen



Ja, kleine Fische sind drin. Was tue ich dann dagegen falls deine These stimmt? Selbst ein 8er Haken mit 3 Maiskörnern wurde "genommen" und die Pose 2 cm nach unten gezogen und dort gehalten und gewandert


----------



## angler1996 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*

die Posenangelei sein lassen und auf Grund angeln


----------



## Busta Basti (7. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> die Posenangelei sein lassen und auf Grund angeln



hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt. dann ist die frage nehme ich dann eher nen 8er Haken mit 3 Maiskörnern, oder einzelnes Korn?


----------



## angler1996 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*

probieren:m


----------



## Busta Basti (7. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*

ok. Montage: Stopper, Gummiperle, Antitangle mit 30iger Birnblei, Gummiperle, Wirbel, Vorfach mit Haken.

In Ordnung so?


----------



## mabo1992 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*

Zum Thema Posenangeln: Warum sein lassen bloß weil die Bisse nicht durchkomm?Probiere es weiter und dann klappt das oder konntest von der einen zur anderen Sekunde schon schwimmen???Kann dir eins an Herz legen.Kauf dir ne ordentliche Wagglerpose in 3g vorbebleit. Hab ich auch getan weil ich mit den anderen Posen einfach auch keine Erfolge hatte. Gehe mal davon aus das deine Pose zu schwer ist und die Fische schnell den Widerstand spüren und zu Vorsichtig werden und den Köder abnuckeln. 

meine Jetzige Montage ist Stopper, 3g Waggler (Durchsichtig mit roter Spitze die abgenommen werden kann und durch Knicklicht ersetzt werden kann tolle Sache, ausserdem extrem dünn und dadurch so gut wie keine Widerstand im Wasser), Gummiperle, Wirbel, Vorfach mit 6er Gamakatsu Haken und selbst mit dem hab ich kleinste Rotfedern gefangen. Die knabbern und öfters hauen die sich den Haken rein und die Haken sind verdammt scharf einmal gehakt kommen die nicht so schnell los. Gibs bei Ebay für 2 Euronen a 10st und sind Tip Top. Jedenfalls würde ich dir ein Waggler ans Herz legen und ihn mal ausprobieren sind sehr dünn und kannst auch besser werfen als andere, finde ich. Komme selber um die 20m raus, aber mit voller Wucht was aber ausreicht. 


Grundangeln: Wenn Karpfen dabei sein sollen, würde ich mindestens 80 Gramm nehmen sonst bekommst häufig Fehlbisse. Grade wenn Muscheln etc. im Wasser vorhanden sind haben die ein Relativ hartes Maul und da brauchst jeden Gramm. Meine Montage: 120g Blei, Gummiperle, Wirbel, Vorfach mit 6er Haken inklusive "Haar" für Boilies etc. Den Wirbel ziehe ich bei mir immer in den Schlauch vom den Blei (gibt es in jeden Angelladen mit Anti Tangle) ein und wenn der Fisch beisst rammt er sich Automatisch den Haken ins Maul und der Wirbel löst sich aus dem Schlauch und er muss nicht das Blei hinter sich herziehen.

Mal paar Anregungen und nicht verzweifeln nicht jeder Biss passt und Posenangeln ist in einer Hinsicht besser. Man sieht ob sich der Fisch mit den Köder beschäftigt oder nicht um Fressrouten etc. rauszufinden immer noch besser als auf Grund wo du erst beim Run was merkst vom Biss.

Petri Heil und nicht aufgeben jeder fängt mal an#6


----------



## Busta Basti (7. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*



mabo1992 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Posenangeln: Warum sein lassen bloß weil die Bisse nicht durchkomm?Probiere es weiter und dann klappt das oder konntest von der einen zur anderen Sekunde schon schwimmen???Kann dir eins an Herz legen.Kauf dir ne ordentliche Wagglerpose in 3g vorbebleit. Hab ich auch getan weil ich mit den anderen Posen einfach auch keine Erfolge hatte. Gehe mal davon aus das deine Pose zu schwer ist und die Fische schnell den Widerstand spüren und zu Vorsichtig werden und den Köder abnuckeln.
> 
> meine Jetzige Montage ist Stopper, 3g Waggler (Durchsichtig mit roter Spitze die abgenommen werden kann und durch Knicklicht ersetzt werden kann tolle Sache, ausserdem extrem dünn und dadurch so gut wie keine Widerstand im Wasser), Gummiperle, Wirbel, Vorfach mit 6er Gamakatsu Haken und selbst mit dem hab ich kleinste Rotfedern gefangen. Die knabbern und öfters hauen die sich den Haken rein und die Haken sind verdammt scharf einmal gehakt kommen die nicht so schnell los. Gibs bei Ebay für 2 Euronen a 10st und sind Tip Top. Jedenfalls würde ich dir ein Waggler ans Herz legen und ihn mal ausprobieren sind sehr dünn und kannst auch besser werfen als andere, finde ich. Komme selber um die 20m raus, aber mit voller Wucht was aber ausreicht.
> 
> ...



Hey Danke dir!
Erstmal generell, ganz so unerfahren wie ich manchmal klinge bin ich nicht. Ich war dieses Jahr bereits 3 mal in Holland zum angeln in einem Burggraben, wo ich bereits ca. 10 Karauschen, 1 Rotfeder, 1 Schleie und 1 Rapfen landen konnte. Alles gute Portionen also so um die 40 cm. Achja als Beifang 3 Aale aber alle wieder zurückgesetzt.
Dort war Tauwurm sehr fängig.

Jetzt bin ich an einem Löschteich direkt bei mir hier um die Ecke. 

meine Montage beinhaltet einen 4g vorbebleiten Waggler mit einsetzbarem Knicklicht sehr gerade und dünne Pose, also da liegen wir gar nicht so weit auseinander! Deine Vorliebe für vorbebleite Waggler teile ich. Mit den empfohlenen Haken werde ich es mal probieren!

Deine Grundmontage darfst du als geklaut betrachten 

Ich hatte mir überlegt eine Rute nach deiner Grundmontage auf Grund zu legen, die andere mit dem Waggler auch am Grund anzubieten um die Hebebisse sehen zu können.

Danke für die aufbauenden Worte, der Teich macht mich echt fertig 

Achja eine Frage hab ich noch: Ich hab bisher Mais, Tauwurm, Mistwurm und Made beangelt. Wollte dem jetzt noch Vanillemaden hinzufügen. Hast du noch nen Tipp für einen anderen Köder (der Besitzer meinte der ganze Teich war voll mit Kaulquappen, evtl. hätten die Fische davon einiges weggefuttert).


----------



## mabo1992 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*

Da bist sehr nah an mir dran wollte dich auch nicht als Anfänger hinstellen

Ja die Haken sind super aber als Boiliehaken eher Teuer, 2st kosten 2 Euro#c#cdann lieber selber binden aber sonst alles gut.Achso bei der Grundmontage hab ich den Bindfaden von Vorfach was bei den Haken inklusive ist,  weggeschnitten und Mono vorgeschalten wegen Verhedderungen. Sonst wirst nur verrückt weil sich alles verdüttelt

P.S.: Großteil auch nur "geklaut", aber gibt nichts besseres als Grundmontage mit Selbsthakeffekt egal in welcher Ausführung|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Dazu kann ich dir jetzt nichts sagen, Angel immer mit Mais und Tauwurm. Weis ich das auch was beisst und keine unschuldigen Tierchen verwenden muss.Tut mir einfach zu Leid die zu töten etc. 

Na dann Viel Erfolg mit deinen Tests und die ersten großen Fische auf der Pose#6


----------



## thanatos (15. August 2012)

*AW: Was tun bei Halbbissen?*

wenn es wirklich jungfische sein sollten kannst du den teich echt vergessen,
hab mir so ein theater mal mit der taucherbrille angesehen,die lütten 
belagern den köder so das er für andere nicht mehr sicht bar ist und
schupsen ihn weiter das man glaubt sonst was hat den köder genommen
es herrscht echte hungersnot,mal paar barsche und aale einsetzen dann
stimmt in ein paar jahren vielleicht das gleichgewicht-vielleicht


----------

